# comments?



## alkafun (May 6, 2008)

So what do all of you think is the best bloodline for gameness, controlabillty, but i don't want a big pit. I already have a 90# Rott. a big female pit and a big baby r.e.. Just curios. I've heard that gator lines are pretty badass, but I've herard their big dogs. What about Eli, Jeep, or even Rascal lines those are the lines I don't know much about. Any help?:stick:


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*my opinion*

an eli seems to me is what you are looking for. it's not to tall nor to short it's rite off of boudrohs and has a lot of stockiness in him, but most of all it is a very smart bred dog. his top weight will be about 45lbs and that is heavy for that breed. his attitude will be real outgoing, very headstrong, and has nothing but the desire to please his family. he's a family working dog known very well in the pitbull world but is a spectaculare old school, ligh weight down and dirty, but loving game pibull. p.s. look up floyd sixtoed floyd gator!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

alkafun said:


> So what do all of you think is the best bloodline for gameness, controlabillty, but i don't want a big pit. I already have a 90# Rott. a big female pit and a big baby r.e.. Just curios. I've heard that gator lines are pretty badass, but I've herard their big dogs. What about Eli, Jeep, or even Rascal lines those are the lines I don't know much about. Any help?:stick:


All dogs are diffrent,examine the parents of your potential puppy and study there pedigree,that will help you get an idea of what your pup will turn out like.most game bred dogs are on the smaller side,butare you ready to handle the responsability of owning such a dog?


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

chinaman bred dogs


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

cane76 said:


> All dogs are diffrent,examine the parents of your potential puppy and study there pedigree,that will help you get an idea of what your pup will turn out like.most game bred dogs are on the smaller side,butare you ready to handle the responsability of owning such a dog?


i agree 100%.

me on the other hand am on the opposite end, i am looking for a larger pitbull. ive tried searching for pitbulls with alligator in their bloodline but i havent been able to find a breeder. any help would be appreciated


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I've personally developed a fondness for Watchdog lines. Just boils down to personal taste though.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

watchdog is a bully line founded of gamedogs[all apbt "types"]were founded off gamedogs anyways.
Individual dogs are more important than bloodlines and pedigrees..
You just might find a byb dog that would preform better than tightly bred game blood....good dogs are were you find them..


----------

